# Do I have a stalker?



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

Someone wishes they were me, is that a sign of stalking?
John Lennon's assassin claimed he was John Lennon Now I'm worried.
Nuke is use of avatars exclusive?
I suppose imitation is the sincerest form of flattery 8O


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

who's doing that bigfoot?


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

ok ok  i will change it when i get home 


8) 

John


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

One of a moderators tasks is to make sure that posts are in the right forum. Now I know this should not be in pets, at least I think it shouldn't unless the avatar in question is someones pet but what forum should it be moved to 
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 


stew


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Bigfoot
Are you looking in the mirror and then calling yourself johng1974? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

This is the genuine article,I have scars to prove it.
Is it identity theft?


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

> Bigfoot
> Are you looking in the mirror and then calling yourself johng1974?


that is really what is happening here :evil:

glad someone else agree's with me


----------

